# best way to transport frogs?



## M_Rybecky (Mar 16, 2009)

O.K., so the time in my life has come. My boyfriend got an amazing job offer and we might be moving to Arizona. Right now i live in New York on Long Island. Its a pretty far drive!

I was wondering what is the best way to get my frogs there alive?
We are driving so we can bring our stuff and that might take a few days considering AZ is 2,507 miles away from my house which is really far! (Believe me i've been crying all morning...) I dont know anyone there so i cant ship them there. The last thing i want is to get there and something happen to them.

I'm also going to take the tanks apart and rebuild when i get there. Whats they best way to keep my plants alive? Would paper towles and plastic shoe boxes work?


----------



## Julio (Oct 8, 2007)

ship them to yourself over night, have some one take care of them until all their tanks get there and you are able settled in so the frogs won't go through the long stressful drive.


----------



## Marinarawr (Jan 14, 2009)

As a variation of Julio's recommendation you could put the frogs in "quarantine enclosures", leave someone in you trust in your current area with detailed instructions on care and proper packing for shipment, take the vivariums with you (assembled or dismantled depending on your preference), and then once you arrive have the frogs shipped to you, leaving you time to set up their enclosures while they are in the mail and then you'll be there to receive them and appropriately acclimate them to their new homes upon delivery. I think that the most important thing in the whole equation is the person who will either care for them and then ship them, or otherwise the person who will receive them and care for them, depending on which end of shipment you'd prefer to be. 

Congratulations to you and your boyfriend on the new employment prospect! Best wishes to you both and your pets .


----------



## M_Rybecky (Mar 16, 2009)

That sounds like a good idea! My mom likes them so she probably wont mind watching them for a few days.


----------



## zBrinks (Jul 16, 2006)

I drove my frogs cross-country from Texas to Michigan over a two day period. I put them in individual 16oz containers with damp sphagnum, taped the lids shut, and put them in large styrofoam coolers with newspaper to hold them in place. I drove up in a u-haul, and kept the animals in the cab with me. Out of 50 or so animals, I lost one imi that somehow managed to get out of its container and become frog jerky along the way.
If you have room, you might consider putting the frogs individually in 190oz containers. They'll be fine living in those until you get your vivs back up.


Good luck!


----------



## M_Rybecky (Mar 16, 2009)

Wow! 50 animals! Good thing i only have 8 and some tads! lol. That sounds like a pretty good idea. We have a uhal taking our stuff down and we are going to take my boyfriends truck casue we have to tow his racecar so maybe they could chill in the back seat... casue my parents want to come with us and get us settled in and i dont know if i trust my little brother with them not in their big tanks. eek.


----------



## Alpha Pro Breeders (Oct 13, 2008)

zBrinks said:


> I drove my frogs cross-country from Texas to Michigan over a two day period. I put them in individual 16oz containers with damp sphagnum, taped the lids shut, and put them in large styrofoam coolers with newspaper to hold them in place. I drove up in a u-haul, and kept the animals in the cab with me. Out of 50 or so animals, I lost one imi that somehow managed to get out of its container and become frog jerky along the way.
> If you have room, you might consider putting the frogs individually in 190oz containers. They'll be fine living in those until you get your vivs back up.
> 
> 
> Good luck!


This is how I would do it. Why trust the shipping company when you can do it yourself.


----------



## laylow (Apr 6, 2009)

I am actually moving from Salt Lake City to Columbus Ohio monday. I am taking with me 2 cobalt Tincs and that is exactly how I am planning on bringing them. In the styrofoam cooler deal. The styrofoam cooler will help regulate the temp so it wont rise or fall drasticly. Also something to think about, I am going to put one of those digital thermo readers inside the cooler so I can constantly check the temp as I am driving just to be safe. . .


----------



## zBrinks (Jul 16, 2006)

laylow said:


> I am going to put one of those digital thermo readers inside the cooler so I can constantly check the temp as I am driving just to be safe. . .


The temps would stay more stable if you did not open the cooler very often, if at all (I never did, and my leucs managed to lay (and fertilize) eggs during the trip). You could always get a thermometer with a temperature probe, and leave the probe in the cooler.


----------



## M_Rybecky (Mar 16, 2009)

zBrinks said:


> You could always get a thermometer with a temperature probe, and leave the probe in the cooler.


Good idea! i have a bunch of those, a pet store went out of business by me (supprise, supprise) and i bought all of them (6) and a bunch of other stuff like drift wood and coco blocks and a ton more for $50.


----------



## laylow (Apr 6, 2009)

zBrinks said:


> The temps would stay more stable if you did not open the cooler very often, if at all (I never did, and my leucs managed to lay (and fertilize) eggs during the trip). You could always get a thermometer with a temperature probe, and leave the probe in the cooler.


That is exactly what I ment its like you finished my sentence. I have a digital thermo/hydrometer that I will be using. The probe stays inside and I get the readings on the outside


----------



## elblando (Dec 8, 2008)

i have had plants shipped to me before and they have arrived in sealed, clear bags with air and moisture inside to keep them going, these have then been packaged in one big box so that they dont move around and get damaged. The only problem is they were posted within the UK and the UK isn't even 1000miles from top to bottom. they did take a day or two to reach me but i imagine your trip may be longer.
You could try packaging them in a clear storage box that you can get from home stores. Like the ones you can out shoes in under the bed. they would get light that way and you could just pop the lid off and give them a quick water every day.


----------

